# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 41)



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2019)

*The cool weather season is upon us, What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on this Fall?





*


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2019)

Just trying to find time to get into the shop to clean it up and get back to using it. Work sucks! I wanna be retired

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 6, 2019)

Same old stuff as before. Bad and long winded inaudible videos, and possibly a nice piece or two. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 6, 2019)

I’ll be working on finding enough wood I’ll be willing to burn so I can hopefully get something turned over the winter,when I’m not out snowmobiling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Oct 6, 2019)

What cool weather?  feel free to send us some anytime now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2019)

digging wood out of snow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2019)

Echoashtoreth said:


> What cool weather?  feel free to send us some anytime now!



I'll trade ya. Mine for yours.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> digging wood out of snow



Snow? aint no snow over here....yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 6, 2019)

Well, I need to clean out my garage so I can clean my big power tools.
Once I get that done, spring will be here again, judging by the looks of things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 6, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> digging wood out of snow





ripjack13 said:


> Snow? aint no snow over here....yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Hill (Oct 6, 2019)

Cool weather??
Believe it when I _feel_ it.
Otherwise, will mill more, cut turning blanks, and catch up on “owe ya’s”, as well as turnings to sell and gift.
Seems the tool fund is running a mite low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 6, 2019)

We'll have the calves shipped and the cows preg tested in another few weeks and the cold is about to hit up here, SOOOOOO
If it's frozen I have another helper that wants to make some money and we'll be logging another fire area and sawing lumber.
If it's cold AND crappy out I'll be indoors playing with my new toy.
One thing that I do want to do is finish up another rocking bi-plane. This year instead of just donating it to the local Christmas tree program here, my plan is to have a local raffle for it and spend 100% of the money made to buy Christmas presents. I would take bets that a raffle in this town will make $1,000 or better and I'd feel pretty darned good helping out that many kids.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=482824521831925

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 6, 2019)

@justallan, let us know when you start the raffle.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Snow? aint no snow over here....yet.


Had record early snow here while in Texas. Home now but 32 this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Oct 6, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @justallan, let us know when you start the raffle.



Thank you very much for the thought.
I hope this doesn't sound disrespectful to you or anyone else, but I want to keep the raffle local.
Although it's a personal matter for me because I was brought up poor, it's huge local advertising for me also. I don't advertise for the things that I make other than the different benefit auctions that I donate things to and word of mouth.
Again, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 6, 2019)

No disrespect felt at all. I completely understand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Oct 6, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @justallan, let us know when you start the raffle.


Me also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

